# Disney English



## f0reverj (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey guys! 

So i've read a lot of positive and negatives in regards to Disney English and I just wanted some more personal advice on this situation. I have my undergrad, and ESL cert, from Canada, young and full of energy. I've had a ton of teaching positions that require high energy and way more hours than what you're getting paid for. I understand that at times it's frustrating and a lot of hard work for not enough recognition, so I see that as something going into Disney English.

I got offered a position in Nanjing for the end of May. I am being pulled in both directions as to whether I should accept this offer or not. I don't know much about the area, other than what i've read online and I am also concerned about Disney English now, reading a few of these posts. Anyone with experience or in the same situation as me - please contact me!! 


:juggle:


----------



## MsCindyG (Mar 17, 2015)

*Me too!!!*

Hi!I was just offered a job as well..... did you accept?


----------

